# Show your favorite "BED" Pics!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got bello his new bed and was thinking most of you have to have some great beds or if not you can show where ever your dogs sleeps! So show your pics in this BED THREAD!!!!!!!!!

Here is 1 of Bello's new bed


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Blurry, but this is my favorite picture of Marge on "her" section of the couch. She loks so brown here.










On her now-retired bathmat.. it had to be replaced










Cute thread idea!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

We were dog sitting for for our friends for a few weeks, and Simba decided this bed was a good option.









Here she is again - bringing Quinn along for the sleep.









 Sorry JCD my boys don't have doggie beds - i keep thinking about getting them one, but I would have to buy 2 and that's pricey (maybe I will start with one and see if they like it). Right now they love their blankie (and my bed).

Quinn's favourite place to sleep..unfortunately this chair has since been ditched. He's not happy


----------



## ar3151 (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

The family we bought the house from left their couch. So I had it cleaned and turned it over to the dogs. 










Mia, the Comedian:










Cara:










B'asia, in her normal sleeping position:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This is Nubs favorite bed, but he only gets to sleep on it when I'm not going to bed for the night (someone is a bed hog and my back hurts if he sleeps with me)


This is where he has to sleep... Still a good deal if you ask me!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee's bed for the day time. He sleeps in a crate at night.











This is NOT Cherokee's bed, it's mine 










Looking at these two pictures makes it completely obvious how my cat loves to torment my dog LOL.

This is his outside bed.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

The dogs sleep in their crates at night. But during the daytime.....










do lawn chairs count as bed when it is used as one?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I love all these pics guys!!!!!!!!!!

Now all the rest of you with cute, funny, or odd BED pics.....come on!!!!! POST THEM FOR ALL TO SEE


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have way too many of these...

Baby J.C. stealing his big sister's bed.









Sleeping together.









Blurry one of J.C. and Callie.









J.C. and his old favorite "bed". He slept with her like that up until the night before she passed away.









(Sorry, some are so blurry, I took them with my camera phone)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca has two doggie beds but she prefers the BIG BED!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm. They have two cushy 'beds'. One is the dog bed.










And the other is my bed.


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benny After escaping from the kitchen and eating a bag of hotdog rolls...


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Mudra, that's a great picture!
Here, I photoshopped it for you so it would have better levels.








Sorry if this is out of line. I'm kind of addicted to photoshopping, so whenever I see a great picture like that, that just needs something easy done to it, it's like it's calling my name....


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Leila the Whippet's favorite bed is my daughter.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow great pics!!!!! There is just something about a tired sleeping dog and there personal little comfy spot that they call their own!

Keep the fun and cute pics coming!


----------



## Ch0c0late (Apr 9, 2009)

My punkins (pumpkins) napping.


----------



## Ch0c0late (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

The bed. He IS a Whippet after all!





































And yes, he covers himself like that on his own.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

The sofa:


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Here are a couple I just took with my cell phone. A little dark since it is night now. Sorry they are turned wrong.









































We have various beds around the house. Some have their toys in them. The older dog sleeps on our bed or my daughters' or like now - the end of the sofa. The pup usually sleeps in her crate at night.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Frankie & Johnnie thinks these are their beds lmao


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I just took this one with my cell phone. Had to practically lay on the floor to get this. 













By the way, the one with the baby baby is darling. How old? Six weeks?
I love all the pictures.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

this used to be _my_ bed....of course, now it's just me and 3 










but sometimes it can look like this.....










of course, that's when total chaos will set in....


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

tirluc said:


> but sometimes it can look like this.....


It's a doggie-palooza!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I love that second picture with the black dog on the white dog.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, they love being cuddlebugs sometimes.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)




----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

That last one is hilarious. How can he sleep like that?


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

izzy all comfy on the couch, pillow and all









then to this all stretched out









then all curled into a little ball









so izzy got a new bed last christmas. we put it in her crate with her and left for maybe an hour, this is what we came home to!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

koozie likes to cuddle in bed.









baby koozie...awwww









keno, outgrowing the puppy crate


----------



## mazcona120 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Baby girl Lily


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Chloe sleeps in my bed, she's small and sleeps through the night so I don't mind. This is what I find everyday after I get out of the shower... she tries so hard to be human!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

since we moved the scratching post into the living room everyone is happier! iorek is ALWAYS sleeping on it  everyone is enjoying the lovely weather today with the windows open and the sun shining.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

It looks like such a peaceful afternoon at you place ioreksmom. I guess they found the perfect place for an afternoon nap.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  they were very peaceful then, but it was early morning, not afternoon. it is afternoon now and not so peaceful  blue is meowing her head off in the bedroom and the doggy is wondering what the heck is going on!


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Gotta love sleepy pups


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Great bed photos!!!!!!!! Keep them coming:d


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

When Belvie was a small puppy he loved snuggling with Caesar the cat.









Now that he's bigger, Caesar can only snuggle with his head!  (ignore the mess- Belvie got into the xmas stash and tore up a santa hat, which part of it is under the cat!)


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok finally was able to get some pics of Tank sleeping usually he wakes up when he hears the camera turn on..

Keep In mind that is his twin bed at the foot of ours but rarely do you catch his whole body on it

























Deuce likes to take over my bed


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Some more










Do we have to wake up mom we are still tired


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

Helping me change the sheets...


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie is underprivileged, we made her sleep in the shoe because she shed so much


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that is so cute!!!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

how many beds can you see in this picture...LOL


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Pugmom, that last picture is MADE OF CUTE OMG! Love 'em!

Here's mine:


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> that is so cute!!!


If you were talking to me, lol thanks! She used to sleep with her head in that darn shoe all the time and personally I don't see how she could stand the stench


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

hahaha! yes, i was talking to you  it is such a cute picture! there is just something about beagle puppies that is just so squishable, they are just so adorable!!


----------



## zeusNzoe (May 23, 2009)

here are my crazy pups and their crazy sleeping locations.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

How precious. I love the last one with your daughter and the pup.

Here are some more pictures I took of the dogs yesterday. I wanted to take a nap on my bed but the minute I laid down, they wanted to lay on top of me. Then they laid down at the end of the bed like they are now. Slept for fifteen minutes until they heard something outside.


----------



## zeusNzoe (May 23, 2009)

Thanks..... Our dogs love tro sleep behind the cushions.... You have to look before you sit down cause you never know if one of them is snuggled right in there.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This is how Butch prefers to sleep...










Roxxy...









And let's not forget Mortimer (when he was small enough to fit)


----------



## Saraq (May 23, 2009)

We don´t have beds for dogs.. they sleep were we are


----------



## MyYorkieHarry (May 14, 2009)

These are all so cute heres some pics of ny lil cutie on the coffee table.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## zeusNzoe (May 23, 2009)

Here is Zeus and Zoe sleeping with Amanda.


----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Here's my Gizmo on his new bed:


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

"Aw, Dad, why'd you have to wake me up with the camera thing?"


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

On his bed:










On my bed:


----------

